# Why do authoritarian people like Military Science Fiction?



## JakeWIlls92 (Aug 20, 2016)

What is so fun about spaceships and blowing up planets? Do they dream of world domination with robot and clone armies?


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 20, 2016)

^^^ liberal buzz kill alert


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> What is so fun about spaceships and blowing up planets? Do they dream of world domination with robot and clone armies?


Why do clueless people come up with generic moronic assertions?  

Now just sit still and behave!!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 20, 2016)

Well, I know why liberals don't......it unites humanity against a common foe.....so I get why they don't like it.....they need division.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 20, 2016)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> What is so fun about spaceships and blowing up planets? Do they dream of world domination with robot and clone armies?



Good Old Liberal Debate Tactics


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 20, 2016)

jwoodie said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> > What is so fun about spaceships and blowing up planets? Do they dream of world domination with robot and clone armies?
> ...




Well done, sir!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 20, 2016)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> What is so fun about spaceships and blowing up planets? Do they dream of world domination with robot and clone armies?



Generic power fantasies. Its pretty much a sci-fi version of what Bushmaster tries to sell you. 

The Ego is ever hungry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> > What is so fun about spaceships and blowing up planets? Do they dream of world domination with robot and clone armies?
> ...


I have a Mushbaster full auto spitwad gun that I'm gonna take over the world with.......


----------



## Skylar (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JakeWIlls92 said:
> ...



Dude.....power fantasies are power fantasies.







  Bushmaster sells them to people. That some of those folks don't get their being marketed pure Ego doesn't change the fact that they are.

Superhero movies are power fantasies. Jason Boerne movies are power fantasies. They sell Ego. Not that there's anything particularly wrong with it....as long as you realize what you're being sold.


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 20, 2016)

It's fantasy, like the world they've created for themselves because reality is more than they can deal with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Entertainment?  

I'm still going to take over the world, Pinky!!!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 20, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You're being sold power fantasies. To get you to buy movies.....or books....or guns. Just be aware of what you're being sold. Maybe ask yourself why it works for you, on occasion. 

A little self awareness never hurt anyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Watching movies for free on the internet, getting me to buy books I'm not interested in or guns because I'm power mad is the result?  Any other delusions you wish to share Dr Freud?


----------

